# Moving from UK to Cyprus



## Christlake (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi everyone
My wife and I have decided that we would love to give Cyprus a try, I retired from work last year and we have our house on the market at the moment,but before selling and burning our bridges we thought we would take out a long term let and try to get a feel for Cyprus. Just wondered if anyone has any tips or where we might be able to get in touch with people who have made the move.
Thanks for any help or advice


----------



## Jo Valentine (Jul 19, 2008)

Christlake said:


> Hi everyone
> My wife and I have decided that we would love to give Cyprus a try, I retired from work last year and we have our house on the market at the moment,but before selling and burning our bridges we thought we would take out a long term let and try to get a feel for Cyprus. Just wondered if anyone has any tips or where we might be able to get in touch with people who have made the move.
> Thanks for any help or advice


Hello, and welcome!
Best advice is to have a really good tour of the Island before even committing to rental - and have a look at the North too, where property is cheaper and everything is less busy. Best wishes for a happy retirement!
Jo Valentine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jo Valentine said:


> Hello, and welcome!
> Best advice is to have a really good tour of the Island before even committing to rental - and have a look at the North too, where property is cheaper and everything is less busy. Best wishes for a happy retirement!
> Jo Valentine


Property is cheaper in the North because most of it is illegally built on Greek Cypriot owned land.
Anyone buying there will never legally own the land their home stands on no matter what assurances they are given.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi & welcome to the forum. I think you are definately following the favoured option before committing to a permanent move. We look at a number of village locations before committing mourselves. If it helps & you are interested in a long term rental in the village of Polemi 17 km from Paphos; our villa is nearing completion (Nov/Dec), but due to the current UK property market we are delaying a permanent move for the forseeable future. PM (private message) us if you wish. Regards, Chris


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*Never Say Never*



Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Property is cheaper in the North because most of it is illegally built on Greek Cypriot owned land.
> Anyone buying there will never legally own the land their home stands on no matter what assurances they are given.


I have no wish whatever to open up the painful debate about the North/South, divide but saying never is a bit final. Much of the land was owned by the Church which came to an agreement (albeit not publicly) soon after the TRNC established itself as a (non-recognised) entity in the early 80s and there were thousands of plots that were not owned by GCs. Thousands of GC people were illegally forced out of their properties during the conflict and will want and should get them back. It is true that ownership there is an absolute minefield and would be buyers should be extremely careful and do ceaseless research before commiting. An agreement between the N/S is in progress and doubtless in the future there will be great opportunities on both sides for developments in the real estate and property markets. Cyprus is set to become a bifederal state and legal issues of ownership will slowly but surely be resolved, at which point the illegally owned properties will be confiscated or compensated and those that are deemed illegal only on the grounds of the TRNCs non recognised international status will become 'legal'.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jo Valentine said:


> The posting regarding Greek Cypriot owned land is misleading and untrue, and Ms Kneeshaw, as a 'Moderator' was being far from moderate. Perhaps we should ask who owns the land on which Larnaca airport is built ? I'm not pro or anti Greek or Turk, and am hopeful that the Peace talks will bring about a solution to the problem, but in the meantime could we please stick to the truth?FONT]




The issue of who owns the land larnaca airport is built has absolutely nothing to do with the matter that was being discussed. That is for the parties involved to sort out compensation from the Cyprus government. It is no different from compulsary purchasing of land that happens everywhere when motorways and airports etc are being built.
The truth however is that land which belongs to Greek Cypriots HAS been built on illegally and the Turrkish government has issued title deeds which are not recognised by the international community. The only title deeds which have any legal standing are those issued by Nicosia pre 1974 regardless of whether the land is owned by Greek or Turkish Cypriots.
As Kimonas says once the problems between the two halves of the island are resolved many of these illegal properties will be confiscated and buyers will lose everything.
Yes of course there are also a lot of legally built and sold properties but buyers need to be absolutely certain that any properties they wish to buy are not on Greek Cypriot owned land and they need to be aware that the cheaper properties are very likely to be such illegal ones.
Everyone hopes that the problems will be resolved but once they are there will be many things to sort out.

Veronica


----------

